# what do you rock?



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

what do you guys wear in terms of jackets/pants. if you want go ahead and say your board/bindings/boots.

pictures sick to.



this is an aperture jacket that i bought from zumiez not to long ago and also a black pair of special blend unions. 

and i just barely picked up a new 158 k2 www rocker. pics soon


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

MASTA BATES said:


> what do you guys wear in terms of jackets/pants. if you want go ahead and say your board/bindings/boots.
> 
> pictures sick to.
> 
> ...


cute  haha


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Holden Benjamin Jacket
Holden Maurice Pant
Anon Figment goggles
basic black bellaclava or Coal blue brimmed toque


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

those goggles look sick! im trying to find some goggles that matches my jacket but i havent found any yet


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

MASTA BATES said:


> those goggles look sick! im trying to find some goggles that matches my jacket but i havent found any yet


Yeah they are but they're pretty much useless in foggy or dark conditions. You can't see the texture of the snow with that red mirrored look. They're perfect for bluebird days though. So I need to buy another pair because these ones dont have interchangeable lenses.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

don't have any pictures of me wearing everything yet, so here's what they look like...

Special Blend Control Jacket Black/Charcoal (awesome features for the price)
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/kyouness/Snowboarding/specialblendcontrol.jpg

DC Morgen-P Snowboarding Pants (slim fit like Holden around the knees and flares out, and only cost me $98. i'm not into the gangsta look)
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/kyouness/Snowboarding/dcmorgenp.jpg

Dakine Bronco Gore-Tex (not bulky and stays dry)
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/kyouness/Snowboarding/dakinebroncogt.jpg

Pro-Tec B2 Audio Helmet (i love Plantronics headsets, and the helmet fits perfectly with my goggles)
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/kyouness/Snowboarding/protecb2audio.jpg

Spy Soldier Goggles
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/kyouness/Snowboarding/spysoldier.jpg

32 Ultralights and Burton Triads
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a258/kyouness/Snowboarding/cooooooooool.jpg

and my prized possession, 2009 CAPiTA Scaremaster 152


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Not a fan of obnoxious prints.

I have a white jacket and olive green pants.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

All Quicksilver.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i wear gloss black electric eg1's for goggles ... switch them out from time to time with the baby blue eg1's 

forum destroyer boots in brown 

many pairs of pants .. three burtons ( 2ronin analog ) all three varying shared of olive 

also a pair of brown sessions and 686 smarty pants in the clay color from last year

for jackets i have a black dc park jacket a 686 light yellow puffy a bright yellow ronin jacket 

and a brown hemp holden jacket

boards i have last years 156 banana with a custom rasta paint job and a riders choice 154.5

both are outfitted with drake tm bindings ... ill ride drake for life they are so awesome ive 

never found any other binding that fit me so well

i know its alot of gear but well you see what happens when you work at backcountry in the


offseason lmao


oh snap had to edit almost forgot about my gold yeah thats right gold ronin pants lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

that capita board looks so fresh dog!


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont like crazy color gear at all, but to each there own. =]

i wear a dark brown burton coat like montanas pants up there.
black pants
black helmet.

i like dark colors in the snow.

one day i want to get all white gear on a power day. that way you can only see my head when im rippin the mountain.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Rome Folsom Boots sz 12
Rome Folsom Snowboard Boot - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

Sessions Trifecta Jacket Kelly green/white
Backcountryoutlet.com | Large Image View | Sessions Trifecta 2-in-1 Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com

Foursquare Q pants Brown
http://www.sierrasnowboard.com/assets/products/18331/large/FoursquareQPant.jpg

Spy Zed Goggles green white brown
Spy Zed Goggles - Mirror with Additional Lens - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com

Dakine Cobra gloves brown.tweed
DAKINE Cobra Glove - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

Technine MFM Pro Bindings

Bataleon 157 Enemy


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

snowman that middle pic of you in the trees is sick man!


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> i wear gloss black electric eg1's for goggles ... switch them out from time to time with the baby blue eg1's
> 
> forum destroyer boots in brown
> 
> ...


i have been a lifelong drake rider, just bought a pair of ride betas this season. i almost cried. i can always go back to my podiums if need be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

can't really see the outfit too well, but i've got a purpleish plaid 686 jacket & some worn out cheap-ass grey columbia pants that need replacing, white burton boots, black dakine gloves & oakly a-frame goggles.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Burton
Flow
DC
Northface
Von Zipper
Forum
Smith


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

white checkered protest jacket
black baggy burton pants
black burton gloves
black helmet
dark-green facial cloth (bandana thing you can wear in front of your mouth)

thats my gear


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mtn Hardware Performance Shell (Got into the Columbia employee store so 50% off hard to pass up)
North Face Gloves and Pants, they arent great but they keep me dry and warm so i see no reason to get new ones yet.
Full head balaclava, sometimes a beanie hat if the top of my head gets cold...
07 Burton Mission bindings
08 Burton Hail boots
09 Never Summer SL-R


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

*jacket*: 5 year old burton in powder green
*pants*: black dna (i use my ski school uniform pants as they're the best pants i've ever had)
*helmet*: pro-tech with built-in headphones (which is use occasionally)
*goggles*: two pairs of scott and a pair of smiths with different lenses

alasdair


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

Bonfire Aero Jacket









Bonfire Particle Pants

RED Trace Helmet

Scott Nomad Goggles

Black UA Balaclava


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

MASTA BATES said:


> that capita board looks so fresh dog!


thanks 

i returned my Pro-Tec B2 helmet because it was too big and made my head look like a mushroom (i'm a small guy). i got a RED Hi-Fi II helmet with audio instead and i couldn't be happier. it's so flush with my goggles too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

ya man that looks sick


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

MASTA BATES said:


> what do you guys wear in terms of jackets/pants. if you want go ahead and say your board/bindings/boots.
> 
> pictures sick to.
> 
> ...



Whoa, man. Do you really have THREE bottle of AQUANET on the counter in front of you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

sedition said:


> Whoa, man. Do you really have THREE bottle of AQUANET on the counter in front of you?


ya man. thats what happens when you have 3 stuck up older sisters livin with you.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

sedition said:


> Whoa, man. Do you really have THREE bottle of AQUANET on the counter in front of you?


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm the faceless ninja on the left. I want a new jacket though. It has too many day-glow colors. I'm a SWAT team member at heart. Wear black, listen to Slayer, worship the devil, and fuck the glam boys on Burtons. :cheeky4:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

MASTA BATES said:


> ya man. thats what happens when you have 3 stuck up older sisters livin with you.


Oh sure, blame the ladies. You have to keep those long wavy locks manageable some how. Take pride in the the Aquanet Nation!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Freeride Jacket
Burton Pants
Anon Goggles
09 Burton Bullet


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I wear a Quicksilver jacket and pants. My gloves are Seirus (?). I wear Vans DK IV boots. Spy goggles. A Boeri helmet. Under armor hood and usually cold gear shirt. Rome Arsenals on a Rome Design 165. By the way, I like orange.

Unfortunately, this is what I usually spend my time doing when I am geared up...  Come on, snow.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Found a shot of me from last weekend


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

zakk said:


> Found a shot of me from last weekend


is that the burton deuce?
i was doubting to buy the deuce or the hero => it became the hero.
and how does the deuce ride?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

hey zakk what kind of goggles are those ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

full outfit. i love the jacket. it's like a parka. makes me look short though haha.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

kyouness said:


> full outfit. i love the jacket. it's like a parka. makes me look short though haha.


Wait, what's wrong with your fingers on right hand? Is there some kinda of Star Trek convention going on in the rest of the kitchen?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


>


Wait!? Are you at that Star Trek convention, too!?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

N~R~G said:


>


Ok, there are SO MANY people at this convention. What the hell is going on!?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Biggs said:


> Bonfire Aero Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That is really neat. Your body is like so invisible. How do you do that!?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Board long and prosper.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Board long and prosper.


December post of the month award.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats Flick. :laugh: Oh and let me know how you end up liking those Dragons you got off WM. DONT FORGET!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks, Sed. :laugh:

I would also like to know what those goggles are that Zakk has. Those are nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

sedition

+10char


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

falconis said:


> sedition


Huh? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

falconis said:


> sedition
> 
> *+10char*


read the whole message, i was just congratzing you for your splendid
combo of remarks on other people


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't have a picture of myself, sorry for the searched images. 

Oakley A-Frame
Foursquare PJ Jacket
Bonfire Zodiac Pants
Burton Hail


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

falconis said:


> read the whole message, i was just congratzing you for your splendid
> combo of remarks on other people


hah, that *WAS* the whole message/post!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I buy for fit and function. I like a loose fit and basic colors. Nothing obnoxious and nothing ghetto. I can't stand ghetto. Jacket is going on 10 yrs old. Unins. Goretex deal from REI w/ powderskirt and pit zips (a must for me). Also has a nice drop tail for sitting on wet chair lifts and is loaded with pockets. It's getting thread bare in places, but I figure its got at least a couple of seasons left.  Pants are newer, though. (I wore my old ones out.) These are unins. Burtons w/ cargo pockets and a neat clear window pocket for holding a season pass or lift ticket. (BTW, Anyone know how difficult it is to find a pair of short inseam snow pants?! I looked for 3 years to find a pair that I was satisfied with!) Giro lid. Light and comfy. Gauntlet gloves were an $8 steal at Costco.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I wear burton poachers in yellow/black with a plain black burton jacket.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't like Burton, except when it comes to their outerwear. I only rock 20K or higher pants, and I prefer lightly insulated jackets. I have another couple pairs of pants and another jacket from Burton, and a pant/jacket set from Special Blend but the stuff listed below is what I wear most often.


Burton Ronin Associate









686 Mannual Militia









Burton AK 2L Cyclic Gore-Tex










Burton AK 2L Gore-Tex


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

helmet

spy soldier goggles










north face hustle jacket (such a nice jacket)










foursquare Q pants (15K waterproof, nice!)










thirtytwo Exus








(cept in black)

and pic of my option ronson bindings


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

Generic Helmet
Spy Orbits
686 Smarty Uzi Jacket
Fouraquare Dutchbag Pants
Burton Freestyle Boots


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Burton AK cyclic jacket(usually anti burton, proform though and gortex is sweet)
686 smarty pants
Salomon Synapse boots
Oakley A-frames
Spacecraft beanies


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

all of you should post pics!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Only the most awesome of color combos


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure zakk has the same goggles I have, or something similar.

http://images.usoutdoorstore.com/usoutdoorstore/products/full/vz_feenom_doradolocchrm08.jpg

the picture doesn't really do them justice


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Jacket: Special Blend Brigade Black Invader









Pants: Special Blend Toofer Cross-Hatch Denim









Goggles:
Spy Orbit- Gloss Black frame silver mirror lens
Spy Blizzard- Orange Frame amber lens
Dragon DX- White Frames blue ionized lens

Boots: 2008/09 32 Focus BOA
Binding: 2007/08 Rome Targa
Board: 2006/07 Forum JP Walker 154


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

lol i wear my furry fox hoody and some jeans with layers under em.......i try not to fall so i dont get wet


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

lt_reed94 said:


> lol i wear my furry fox hoody and some jeans with layers under em.......i try not to fall so i dont get wet




and for some reason even if i fall i never get wet...i normally wear some thin waterproof snow pants under them tho


----------



## mattkess (Dec 10, 2008)

I like to ride with whatever I can get my hands on (clothes wise) I need to get a jacket and pants, but until I find the cheap seat, I'll just use the old bulky winter jack and snowpants

As for my board, boots, and bindings:

I'll be riding a Twin, Wide, Nitro Magnum

With size 14 Morrow "Rail" boots

and LTD-35 bindings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Skate banana lib tech board
686 Pants
Quicksilver Jacket
Burton Custom Bindings

I also rock:
Thirtytwo boots
Burton Custom bindings (Newer kind)
Rome Artifact Board


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

nice board ^

want to give it to me? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

justBINDER said:


> Skate banana lib tech board
> 686 Pants
> Quicksilver Jacket
> Burton Custom Bindings
> ...




i want burton custom bindings...how u like em??


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> nice board ^
> 
> want to give it to me? :laugh:


i would be willing to sell my green and black one?
haha. idk if we can discuss selling on the forums or not. 
so e-mail me if interested... [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

lt_reed94 said:


> i want burton custom bindings...how u like em??


get them. really good bindings. haven't had a problem.
quick and easy strap up.
supports boots really well.
and i wear a size 13 boot. and the boots fit right into the bindings width perfectly


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Old board









then just some Burton Ronin pants


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Helmut:Bern Baker Helmut
Goggles: Anon Realm Hydro Print Smile, or a pair of smiths (don't remember what they're called) when i'm not using the brain bucket
Jacket: Special Blend Cirrus Group (beige polka dots)
Pants: Special Blend (they're white don't know which line)
Gloves: Rome SDS Bushwood, I use a marmot inner liner when it gets too cold
Board: Rome Agent 07, 155
Bindings: Rome 390's 08
Boots: thirtytwo prospect
Facemask: I cut up t-shirt sleeves and use them as facemasks... so far i have 4 white ones 4 blacks ones and 2 yellow ones

Don't have a picture at the moment, i'll put one up as soon as i get one.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's mine

Jacket - 686 Smarty Marker 
2nd Jacket - (Burton Cargo Jacket same color as pants)
Pants - Burton Cargo 
Boots - Northwave Legend SL2
Goggles - Spy Targa 2
Helmet - Bolle


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

my baby


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

c_82822 -------->

SWEET SETUP!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

lt_reed94 said:


> lol i wear my furry fox hoody and some jeans with layers under em.......i try not to fall so i dont get wet


 You shouldnt wear jeans.. They keep in the cold, and are 100% non-waterproof. lol


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I rock black baggy snowpants with a 2 color shade jacket, i think its pretty wicked altogether.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Jarriq said:


> You shouldnt wear jeans.. They keep in the cold, and are 100% non-waterproof. lol




ya i know but i dont have anythin else to wear lol


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You could invest in a nice pair of snow pants. They are worth it. Even if you don't fall down a lot, you will still get wet boarding in knee-deep powder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

^ maybe hes a poor boy.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I laugh really hard at people who wear jeans.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

MadRopes said:


> ^ maybe hes a poor boy.


If you can afford a snowboard, boots, bindings and any real jacket...you can afford some snow pants. The puffy black generic ones from T.J. Maxx cost about $30. Same as a pair of jeans. :thumbsup:

I can't let a brother board in jeans, it just isnt' right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> If you can afford a snowboard, boots, bindings and any real jacket...you can afford some snow pants. The puffy black generic ones from T.J. Maxx cost about $30. Same as a pair of jeans. :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't let a brother board in jeans, it just isnt' right.




um im only 14 so i dont have any money but im buyin some after christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

word up man do your thing...

fact that he doesnt board in snow pants just means hes a die-hard!! haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> word up man do your thing...
> 
> fact that he doesnt board in snow pants just means hes a die-hard!! haha.


I hit local shit in girl jeans. they may not be waterproof but there tight enough theyll keep you pretty warm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I wear a giant tree on my chest.... erm...



lectric warm head thing
carbon a-frames
volcom knower jacket
686 uzi panties
k2 t1 boa aka dds sos wtf bs


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

thebutress said:


> I wear a giant tree on my chest.... erm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude do you have a prosthetic leg?!


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a bunch of boards but these are the two I use the most. Kinda vintage compaired to most of the stuff in this thread.

Forum Jeremy Jones Pro Model 157 true twin, I ride this most of the time in average conditions but if there is more than a few inches of fresh I ride the other one. drake matrix bindings

Option Free Plus 157 directional twin, I use this one when I hike or the snow is deep. Drake F60's

















Here are my boots and backpack with all the neccessary backcounty jargon, Beacon,shovel,probe ect...
Forum JP Walker Pro Models
My new set of DC Flare's


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Board: 2002 Burton Custom 157 (might upgrade after this season)
Bindings: Rome 390
Jacket: Oakley Puffy & North Face Vortex Triclimate (want to get a 686 jacket too)
Pants: Oakley Puffy (Want to get some 686 Smarty's though)
Boots: Salomon Dialogue
Goggles: Oakley A-Frame


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Rocan said:


> dude do you have a prosthetic leg?!


lol. no. i was out of my back bindin for pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Just showed up in the mail today. Not sure if I'm feelin it though. Might have looked better online. Any opinions on this jacket?? :dunno:

PS: Waitin for Pants, otherwise I'd include that hah


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, if you laid down in the short brush, you'd be completely invisible. But forget how it looks, does it work for you? I'm more function over appearance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I went with 686 because I had a jacket from them last season that kept me pretty warm. Dry too. So the function aspect, I think, its pretty solid.

I just don't want to look like a d-bag with this jacket on. I usually wear pretty plain stuff, so this is a step outside of my box i guess. I don't like obnoxious colors or crazy ass designs. Thought this would just mix it up a bit from what I'm used to.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't think it's obnoxious at all. And it will look a LOT better out on the hill than in your living room.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the bid of confidence I won't look stupid hah. It does feel really nice. I've been sittin here for the past 30 min with it on getin a feel for it. Nice and light, yet very warm. Only gripe I have with it is the fact the fleece sweater that comes in it is a medium that fits like a XL.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Just went to the mountain first time today and saw a few things. Saw first hand the "new" pant style. A guy wearing tight pants, and I almost had to toss cookies (for those of you that do not know what that means, vomit). He literally looked like a girl, wearing them, boot cut at the bottom and tight to his legs with a peace symbol on the side dangling around. A girl wearing it, ok, a guy, blech. Jeans are one thing, cowboys, so forth, that's fine, but it's not meant for a snowboard style imo.

Another wearing a huge ass hoody that stuck up pointy way above his head with an oversize bandana mask as well, definitely way overdoing it to stick out but meh, their style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

i got a new cabelas coat today for free tried it our and it worked awsome....its thin and light but its verryyy warm


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Jacket and pants: some hand me downs 
Board: 07/08 Gnu CHB
Bindings: Ride SPI
Boots: Burton Poachers


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

07/08 Rome Anthem 162
07/08 Rome Targa
08/09 Ride Crew BOA Focus


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

A friend got a new bleach white beanie cap, except i dont know who its for maybe its just too big but he has like a 2-3" bit at the top that points up...that we laugh at.

We call him "Resevoir tip man"...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

just bought this:










looks so sick. looks and feels like any other hoodie... but it's 6k waterproof and 6k breathable for those bluebird days. hopefully it gets here by friday. 

now i want a pair of yellow Airblaster JFF pants to go with it, but they're impossible to find now. though i'll probably settle for the black JFF2 pants.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

07/08 Bataleon The Jam 153
07/08 Rome Targa - Black
07/08 DC Judge Boots


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm,
Quicksilver JAcket, not sure on the model, DC Pants, not sure on the model, DC boots, not sure on the model, Burton Bindings (Custom Detox) and Burton Custom. Oh and Anon Figments.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

kyouness said:


>


Wow. The 1980's really are back from the dead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

the 80's rocked! but i don't remember them being that bright. most colours being worn around that time were like faded pastel colours.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

So far i only have a Rossignol jacket and a pair of Lil Chick trousers.
No pictures yet....

*-WolfSnow*


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

finally got my entire setup done 

Rome Vinyl 146 08/09
Burton Sapphire 08
Ride RX bindings


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

From left to right:

My friend Hunter, my little bro, and myself.











Current setup: Top










Bottom


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

My room as of today 12/31/08.








Got my snowboard setup, snowboard jacket, pants, wetsuit, surfboard, it's all there haha.
It's a mess right now. I'm sleeping on my couch too.
EDIT:Holy shit resize!
P.S. Pay no attention to the other shit in the room, it'ss my mom's house.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

ineednewst00f said:


> Got my...wetsuit, surfboard...


Where do you surf?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

SoCal, T-Street, Salt Creek, Trestles, etc. Resized for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Burton Love 158
Burton Mission Bindings

Special Blend Control Jacket
Holden Standard Pant

Red Hi-Fi Helmet
Anon Realm Modpods
Analog Turf Superpipe Gloves
Burton Hail Boots


----------



## Zemus (Mar 7, 2008)

NS - Titan
Rome - Targa
Salomon - F24


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

08 Special Blend Control Jacket
Columbia pants (haven't worn them yet)
08 ThirtyTwo lashed boots


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

kyouness said:


> thanks
> 
> i returned my Pro-Tec B2 helmet because it was too big and made my head look like a mushroom (i'm a small guy). i got a RED Hi-Fi II helmet with audio instead and i couldn't be happier. it's so flush with my goggles too.


What goggles do you have?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

SSL27 said:


> ........


Damn your that small and ride a 154? 

I guess its better that you grow into it than out of it i guess


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang, only one person rocks Airblaster.

Well, I got an all new set up after 3 years of no new gear, and saving up for the stuff. My outer wear consists of:

Airblaster Balboa Jacket in teal, Airblaster Hip Bag Pants in tan, Air Goggles ProAm Miller, Aiblaster Airbag (which is so rare people try to steal it), thirtytwo TM-Two in yellow, Union Force in orange, and last but not least Dinosaurs Will Die Maet 148.

Yea I know I rock a lot of Airblaster, but I just like that brand so much. Also, snowboarding in skinny jeans have been around for awhile guys. Have you seen the movie People which came out at least 4 years ago. Cause all the people there wear tapered jeans, and it is not like they wear them in powder and really cold temperatures. So those who hate on the skinny jean/clothed people just chill and remember it is snowboarding, and as long as you are having fun who cares. That is my two-cents.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

plaid burton "something-or-other" jacket

tan north face pants

k2 edge helmet....probably tried on 15 helmets before i found this one. super light and fits so perfect

smith goggles

occasionally wear the white under armor ninja mask on those cold days


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

That's the best frontal shot I've got.

The jacket is made by "Blue Ribbon Sports". Laugh all you want, but I found it at Ross for $39.... and it's da bomb! It works great and has any feature I could want.

My pants are Body Glove.

My boots are Vans BOA.

Economy gloves, beanie, and Oakley O-Frame motocross goggles doing cross-over work.

My board is a Nitro Naturals 163, with Flow Flite bindings. the combo was tough to learn on, and beat me up initially.










I'd characterize my skill level as "competent" now. I only fall if I intentionally get a little too sideways.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Analog Initiate Jacket
Sessions Zoom Pants
Giro encore 2 helmet
spy soldiers
grenade gloves
GANSTA bandana

The jacket makes me look like a fatty


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Only the most awesome of color combos


I seem to recall reading a "Man Law" that required notification if anotha brotha's snow gear resembled that of Tinky Winky.














You may also want to verify the absence of a "Barney violation".


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I rock a lot of Spyder and Oakley Stuff. I'm kinda a fan boy. I do wear a helmet but this is in my front yard so I didn't have it on.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

View attachment 2191


2010 Signal Park Series 150cm
2009 Burton Triads
2010 Burton Grails
Foursquare Zino Pants - Green
686 Acc Syndicate Jacket - Brown/Caramel
Grenade PSM Swiss Cheese mitt/Team CC935 glove
Oakley A Frame goggles (that I never really wear)
And fine knit merino wool first layers from New Zealand / Bridgedale Merino wool socks (wool is key! Try it, love it.)
Sometimes an Airhole bandana/mask - Brown


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Airblaster toque - yellow OR B2 snow helmet - green
Anon Figment goggles - white
Burton something jacket - black
Burton Ronin cargo snowpants - khaki
something Gortex gloves - black


----------

